# Olympic Wilderness Apiary



## edenhillapiaries (May 25, 2008)

Hello All,

I am looking to try some different queens this fall (or definitely for this spring) and am interested in the Caucasian/ Russian lines. I keep and overwinter my bees in Northwest Michigan. We have long cold winters and our springs are typically not better. I have been buying a few queens from Koehnen and have been very pleased with them. The majority of my queens are Italians from a variety of sources.

What experiences have you folks had with Olympic Wilderness or for that matter Old Sol. I could be wrong, but they seem to offer a similar strain of bee. I may try requeening a few of my hives this fall after the nectar flow (going on as we speak) is over so I need to make a decision soon.

Thanks in advance,
Jason


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

I just got 10 of their smr and russian queens, all have been excepted in the hives and nucs we made up, cut a few queen cells thismorning in two nucs but the queens were laying and all else looked good. Won't know anything else about them until next summer on wintering or how well they do here in the north of Michigan. Nice folks to deal with. I think there sold out for the year, but it's always worth a call to see if they have any extra. 

Camp


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

Beekeeper friend of mine only uses Olympic Wilderness, and he loves them. Very happy with the temperment and quality of bees produced by the queens.


----------



## edenhillapiaries (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info,

I will be interested to see how well they over winter in the UP. I am in the Traverse City area and can have some pretty long and cold winters, but nothing like the Upper Peninsula.

Jason


----------

